
Git Magic - chaostheory
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~blynn/gitmagic/index.html
======
jrockway
This article is a little dated now. Git has new features, so you don't have to
resort to (as many) workarounds.

For example, instead of "git add -i", try "git add --patch". Instead of making
your own branches for temporarily changing gears, try "git stash".

~~~
maw
What's the advantage in git stash? I'd be more impressed by it if it stored
temporary but useful files that you'd probably never commit.

~~~
DougBTX
Here's an example of how I've used it:

You're working on some code, and you discover a bug. You're not sure if it is
a bug introduced by your latest changes which are not ready to commit, or
something which was broken before and you simply didn't notice. Easy to check:
use git stash to hide away your latest changes, re-check for the bug, and when
you're ready bring back your latest work by calling git stash apply.

This workflow is simpler than making temporary branches which might only have
one commit and are not even worth having a name.

------
whalesalad
Seems news.yc is getting more and more dupes these days, such as this one.
Great article nonetheless, but it has been shared before :)

There's a startup idea... give me concentrated data collected from various
places on the internet (Reddit, YC, Digg, Del.icio.us, etc...) on a given
topic. That's _really_ what I want to see when I search for things like nginx,
mod_wsgi, git, etc...

My little brain tells me this doesn't exist yet... but surely correct me if I
am wrong :) For the record I am talking about the entire interweb (as we know
it through popular "social" websites like those aforementioned) not just
entering the git tag into delicious.

~~~
CaptSolo
Is what you want a list of annotated links about a given topic? Or is it an
extract and compilation of contents of those other pages that you want?

I had a couple of good GIT related links included in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=265723>. If people have a need for
compilations of links, can post some more.

Speaking about dupes, is search functionality available somewhere on news.yc?

~~~
rjett
searchyc.com

